# Bonzi!



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Guess who got 28 points and 12 boards in the OT game against San Antonio?

NO! It was Bonzi Wells. Hey - this guy's pretty good! And I hear he's a free agent... If TB becomes owner, maybe he'll try to re-sign him, huh?

Oh, and begrudging kudos to SAR, who got 27 and 9 in his second ever playoff game.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Yep, they played pretty hard. :clap:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I am sure all Blazer fans are aware that Bonzi Wells, when he wants to be, is a good player. And he has not been in Sacramento long enough to wear out his welcome, as he did in high school, college, in Portland and in Memphis. Blazer fans are also doubtless aware that Bonzi Wells can disappear in big games, as he did in game 7 of the playoffs in 2003, when he scored not a single point in the entire first half, and that Bonzi Wells also has a penchant for embarrassing stunts. They include spitting at opposing players, flipping off fans and then claiming not to be able to remember, and verbally abusing minimum wage clerks.
Memphis fans no doubt remember that last year his team ordered him to stay away during playoffs, a move that to the best of my knowledge is unprecedented in the NBA. Unless an injured player has a highly contagious illness, he sits on the bench by his teammates during postseason.
And those of us who do not have Alzheimer's remember how Portland fans celebrated when he was traded and how relieved Memphis fans were when he was traded. 
The notion of returning him to Portland is exactly the sort of nightmare that would make a Whitsitt ownership group such a disaster in this community.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> Guess who got 28 points and 12 boards in the OT game against San Antonio?
> 
> NO! It was Bonzi Wells. Hey - this guy's pretty good! And I hear he's a free agent... If TB becomes owner, maybe he'll try to re-sign him, huh?
> 
> Oh, and begrudging kudos to SAR, who got 27 and 9 in his second ever playoff game.



is there any particular reason why all the sudden we're getting posts about Trader Bob 'buying the team' and re-signing Bonzi Wells, because he's such an improvement over the players we have?

can we not make posts that just purposely irritate people?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SMiLE said:


> is there any particular reason why all the sudden we're getting posts about Trader Bob 'buying the team' and re-signing Bonzi Wells, because he's such an improvement over the players we have?
> 
> can we not make posts that just purposely irritate people?


Didn't irritate me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Former Trail Blazer Sam Bowie just used the restroom. Does this info also need a thread here on the Trail Blazer forum?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Former Trail Blazer Sam Bowie just used the restroom. Does this info also need a thread here on the Trail Blazer forum?



I heard he broke his tibia in the wiping process.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

meru said:


> kudos to SAR, who got 27 and 9 in his second ever playoff game.


:banana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I heard he broke his tibia in the wiping process.


damnit, we should've kept him!!1!


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> is there any particular reason why all the sudden we're getting posts about Trader Bob 'buying the team' and re-signing Bonzi Wells, because he's such an improvement over the players we have?
> 
> can we not make posts that just purposely irritate people?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Former Trail Blazer Sam Bowie just used the restroom. Does this info also need a thread here on the Trail Blazer forum?


This is the Blazer board. I fail to see how discussing anything Blazer related is inappropriate. Heck lots of stuff that is annoying to me personally is posted here... heck the same posters who bashed the last generation day after day turning their daily distain on the current players is pretty grading... but I'm not calling for the end of such discussions. 

If someone doesn't like a particular Blazer related thread, why not just move on to the next one?

btw... that was a great game

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Todd said:


>


gosh, that was almost funny.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

crandc said:


> I am sure all Blazer fans are aware that Bonzi Wells, when he wants to be, is a good player. And he has not been in Sacramento long enough to wear out his welcome, as he did in high school, college, in Portland and in Memphis. Blazer fans are also doubtless aware that Bonzi Wells can disappear in big games, as he did in game 7 of the playoffs in 2003, when he scored not a single point in the entire first half, and that Bonzi Wells also has a penchant for embarrassing stunts. They include spitting at opposing players, flipping off fans and then claiming not to be able to remember, and verbally abusing minimum wage clerks.
> Memphis fans no doubt remember that last year his team ordered him to stay away during playoffs, a move that to the best of my knowledge is unprecedented in the NBA. Unless an injured player has a highly contagious illness, he sits on the bench by his teammates during postseason.
> And those of us who do not have Alzheimer's remember how Portland fans celebrated when he was traded and how relieved Memphis fans were when he was traded.
> The notion of returning him to Portland is exactly the sort of nightmare that would make a Whitsitt ownership group such a disaster in this community.


Kenyon Martin?

This Portland fan did not celebrate the Bonzi Wells trade. I said it was a "bad trade" the day it was announced. It was a bad move, made in haste, to fully support a bad coach - which is wasted effort.

I understand those who feel differently. That is their right. But to presume on behalf of all Blazer fans that only the senile feel otherwise is rude.

And I think time has proven who had the more sensible approach to the situation. Screaming, emotional fans out for blood, fueled by lie, innuendo and ulterior motive from the local, yellow press. Or those who recognize that talent rules the NBA, and the head coach was one of the true cancers of the organization - mediocrity corrording from within.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Bonzi was the best player on the floor for a significant part of last night's game. He made some mistakes (fouls, missed free throws) but he's a heck of a player.

SAR played very well, too, especially after Duncan started half-assing it defensively with 5 fouls.

Mike Bibby and Brad Miller were invisible, though (until Bibby hit some shots in OT) and Bibby's inability to play defense on Parker (forcing Adelman to stick Martin on him) caused a lot of problems, too.

The Kings are a pretty darn good team and they got a tough matchup in the first round. They still can pull off an upset in the series, but they let one get away last night.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah good job but you still lost!

sactown 1st round sweep!

HAHA!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Kenyon Martin?
> 
> This Portland fan did not celebrate the Bonzi Wells trade. I said it was a "bad trade" the day it was announced. It was a bad move, made in haste, to fully support a bad coach - which is wasted effort.
> 
> ...


So Bonzi didn't flip off fans, the spitting incident didn't occur...He never actually uttered the "sometimes I just black out" line??


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> So Bonzi didn't flip off fans, the spitting incident didn't occur...He never actually uttered the "sometimes I just black out" line??


Did getting rid of him help us win games?

Did getting rid of him help win back the fans?

The answer to both of these is a resounding "no".

Whether he did those things isn't very relevant, because nobody's ever denied that they happened and so many people on this board who were eager to see him go (convinced, as some of them were, that the Grizzlies would be perpetually bad even as Portland remained perpetually good) were telling us that getting rid of him would be good for the team and the franchise.

Those of us who disagreed, and saw dark days ahead, have proven to be correct (as Masbee was pointing out).

Ed O.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I imagine there were a few exceptions. I never claimed to speak for all Blazer fans, but every reaction I could observe was favorable. As for a hasty decision? How many many chances did Bonzi Wells get from this team? A lot more than he got from Jerry West, who I guess is also senile and hasty?
And yes, it is all the fault of the media? As SA said, Bonzi Wells never did any of those things? Or do you think it's ok to spit, swear and flip off fans and that the media should just pretend it did not happen? That it is their fault for reporting it? Or did the Snoregonian make it all up?
Did Sports Illustrated make it up when he dissed the fans who booed the team after a crappy game? Yes, believe it or not, the team did play some pretty crappy games WITH Wells on it.
Am I making it up or having a senile dream when I recall my own conversations with Bonzi Wells? Like the one right after he returned from suspension for fighting after the Golden State game and personally told me he doesn't ever want to do anything to be away from the team again? And personally promised me he would not? 

Whether the Kings are "a pretty darn good team" depends on what you mean by "a pretty darn good team". A #8 seed is a lot less than they aspired to. I consider it very unlikely they will pull off an upset. In an 82 game season a team is usually #8 for a reason. My prediction was SA in 5 and I see no reason to alter that.

I was glad to see Reef have a good game. He waited a long time to be in the playoffs. Too bad his appearance will be brief. But as far as Bonzi Wells goes, frankly, his performance is of no importance to me. He is of no importance to me.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Bonzi last night = :clap: 

Trading Bonzi for crap = :curse: 

SAR last night = :clap: 

Letting SAR get away with nothing in return =  

Cheeks and the local media = :rocket:

Just my opinion. :clown: 

-BBert.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> So Bonzi didn't flip off fans, the spitting incident didn't occur...He never actually uttered the "sometimes I just black out" line??


Did I say that?


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Bonzi can and will put up solid stats as a SG in the league. In Sacto, his strengths are utilized, playing down low and allowing him to hit the offensive glass.

IIRC, he scored 45 points against Dallas in the 2003 playoffs, in a Blazer loss, and was non-existent in game 7.

Is he a go-to player? No.
Is he a "winner"? No.
Did he wear out his welcome in Portland? Yes
Did he wear out his welcome in Memphis? Yes
Will the Kings re-sign him to a big money contract? Unlikely

Anyone who expects Bonzi to be a part of a championship team is fooling themselves. He has proven to be a malcontent who lacks the maturity to be a winner and is a horrible individual.

I expect him to sign with Denver to fill their perennial need for a shooting guard. George Karl may be driven out of the NBA dealing with the likes of Bonzi, Ruben, KMart and Melo. What a zoo!

Good riddance to Bonzi, whereever he may be.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Did getting rid of him help us win games?
> 
> Did getting rid of him help win back the fans?
> 
> ...


not all trades are made to improve team wins you know Ed. And I doubt that any of us were saying "oh, get rid of Bonzi and the team will win tons of games!!"

it was 'get rid of the guy, because he's obviously a dumb****'.

as proof of that, just ask memphis how well he played on their playoff team last year.

as for this year? 2 words.

contract year.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Did I say that?


You suggested that his departure from Portland was brought on by misguided fans and the local media calling for him to be traded. That was not the case...the incidents I mentioned were the reasons IMO. 

If that's not what you implying then I simply misunderstoof you and I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> So Bonzi didn't flip off fans, the spitting incident didn't occur...He never actually uttered the "sometimes I just black out" line??


Bonzi flips off fans - Not traded

Bonzi spits - Not traded

Bonzi "blacks out" - Not traded

Bonzi has fight with Coach - Bonzi immediately traded for scraps.

Notice a pattern here? Hence the focus in my post. I never said Bonzi was a great guy, or a perfect player, or hadn't worn out his welcome. That was never my point. Not that I ever gave you any reason to think it was.

The Blazers had a problem player, with a legit gripe - THE COACH SUCKED BALLS!!!! and had for a long time, and wasn't getting better.

Rather than solve the Coaching problem - which became bigger and bigger even after "The Cancer" was surgically removed - the team made a dramatic vote of confidence for their coach in a desperate attempt to give him the power and authority that normal coaches earn through, you know, competence.

Kinda like how the Bush Adminstration has forced out military brass critical of the incompetent Rumsfeld, to give him regular shots of "juice", instead of facing the music of dumping the real problem.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Bonzi flips off fans - Not traded
> 
> Bonzi spits - Not traded
> 
> ...


Combination of all those things = Cancer = Trade

How was his "gripe" even remotely "legit."


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SMiLE said:


> not all trades are made to improve team wins you know Ed.


They SHOULD be. Just because this Blazers franchise has given up on winning doesn't mean that it's the right thing to do.



> And I doubt that any of us were saying "oh, get rid of Bonzi and the team will win tons of games!!"
> 
> it was 'get rid of the guy, because he's obviously a dumb****'.


And yet so many of you argued that the team would be better... "addition by subtraction" and all of that. Mocking how he was our second best player, and being so sure that the lowly Grizzlies couldn't possibly surpass us in the standings.

At some level, it amazes me that more of you haven't admitted that the course you advocated was a disaster on all fronts for the team and the franchise. But at other levels, it doesn't.



> as proof of that, just ask memphis how well he played on their playoff team last year.


Why didn't Memphis just cut him, in essence, by not picking up his option? Why did they bother making a deal that brought them back a player as good as Bobby Jackson?

I would argue to get better. 



> as for this year? 2 words.
> 
> contract year.


I don't think that he's been much better this year than last. He simply is being given a chance to contribute more. Last year he played under 22 minutes a game because the Grizzlies had Miller and Battier and former first rounder Dahntay Jones. This year, he's getting about 50% more playing time and he's doing more with it, which isn't a big surprise.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> They SHOULD be. Just because this Blazers franchise has given up on winning doesn't mean that it's the right thing to do.
> 
> And yet so many of you argued that the team would be better... "addition by subtraction" and all of that. Mocking how he was our second best player, and being so sure that the lowly Grizzlies couldn't possibly surpass us in the standings.
> 
> ...


How many times do we have to tell you people that the Blazers currently would be hundreds of millions of dollars in the hole had they stayed on that course if not bankrupt. At this point they certainly aren't out of the red but they are much closer then they would have been had they stayed on the course they were on. 

How do you so easily forget we lost the most $$$ in a single year of any franchise in any sport in history?

The franchise hasn't "given up on winning" but rather has given up on winning at all costs...$$$, reputation, player character, team chemistry etc. It's just a fact you have apparently yet to deal with. If you can't figure that out you're going to be a pretty frustrated fan for a long long time.
Have fun with that....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> How many times do we have to tell you people that the Blazers currently would be hundreds of millions of dollars in the hole had they stayed on that course if not bankrupt. At this point they certainly aren't out of the red but they are much closer then they would have been had they stayed on the course they were on.
> 
> How do you so easily forget we lost the most $$$ in a single year of any franchise in any sport in history?
> 
> ...


So trading Bonzi was about saving money? Not the way I remember it.
And, of course, the Theo and Zach contracts wiped out any savings there might have been from Bonzi. 

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> At some level, it amazes me that more of you haven't admitted that the course you advocated was a disaster on all fronts for the team and the franchise. But at other levels, it doesn't.


Yep. Rational people could and did forsee that it was going to be a disaster; but they weren't the ones making the decisions. What's amazing is that after doing the experiment, and being proven completely wrong, the people who were in favor of it continue to insist that it was a good idea. 

It's pretty much exactly like the invasion of Iraq, in fact. 

barfo


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice, another thread about Bonzi...which will obviously turn into an argument about rebuilding and bring out the internal "Battologist" in all of us. I choose to stay out of this one......as repetition gets a bit.....hmmm.... tired.


Prunetang


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

The trades we made dumping Sheed and Bonzi didn't bother me at all. At the time, I thought trading Bonzi for a bag of fritos would have been a bargain for the Blazers. I like some elements of our current team, but during this rebuilding phase I hold Nash responsible for this hard season. I didn't hate the trades he made, but resigning Zach for a near max contract was dumb, just like over spending for Theo. Letting SAR and NVE expiring deals go for nothing again was dumb. I still support Nash on his trades including the value we got in return for those knuckleheads, but letting assets walk for nothing held the rebuilding effort back two years. If I had a chance to keep Sheed and Bozni and make the 8th seed in the playoffs this year or have the horrible year we had, I still would take the horrible year and fire Nash.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> So trading Bonzi was about saving money? Not the way I remember it.
> And, of course, the Theo and Zach contracts wiped out any savings there might have been from Bonzi.
> 
> barfo


It was about saving fans and sponsors....sponsors primarily. Do you think Wells Fargo would have signed that new sponsorship deal with the Blazer had knuckleheads like Bonzi still been on the team.

So in a sense yes it did save money...sponsorships = huge $$


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> It was about saving fans and sponsors....sponsors primarily. Do you think Wells Fargo would have signed that new sponsorship deal with the Blazer had knuckleheads like Bonzi still been on the team.


Honestly, I have no idea. Maybe Wells Fargo made it an explicit requirement that Bonzi be off the team, or maybe they'd never heard of Bonzi. Were the decision makers in this sponsorship local, or based at headquarters?

barfo


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. Maybe Wells Fargo made it an explicit requirement that Bonzi be off the team, or maybe they'd never heard of Bonzi. Were the decision makers in this sponsorship local, or based at headquarters?
> 
> barfo


Admited I have no idea either...I am making the best logical guess IMO. I do recall the spokeman for Wells Fargo saying the was confident that the Blazers were now on the right track in cleaning up their image and was thus cofident of the sponsorship deal. I'll see if I can find a quote. 

Just think sponsorship deals were highly highly mor elikely to happen without Bonzi and Sheed.

My thinking...Bonzi and Sheed act like ocasional idiots...repeatedly...Oregonian trashes Bonzi and Sheed fairly harshly especially after multiple incidents. (whether merited or just, lets not debate here)
80% of readers who read the big O' think pretty much everything in there is 100%. Therefore for potential sponsors in OR having two guys on the team doesn't look so hot.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Some would say isn't better value for a sponsor to having a winning team? Of course that's true but not a winning team with serious character issues. A majority of Oregonians don't pay attention to the Blazers win/lose record but they do pay attention to local news especially the way all the stories were blown up by the local media. Sheed want's to fight ref, Damon and Sheed and the Yellow Hummer, Bonzi flips off fans..etc. It's simply the matter of which reaches a bigger audience....also in all media cases people tend to remember and be more interested in the bad things rather then the good. Simpl\y because they are more different from themselves IMO.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Admited I have no idea either...I am making the best logical guess IMO. I do recall the spokeman for Wells Fargo saying the was confident that the Blazers were now on the right track in cleaning up their image and was thus cofident of the sponsorship deal. I'll see if I can find a quote.
> 
> Just think sponsorship deals were highly highly mor elikely to happen without Bonzi and Sheed.
> 
> ...


Not as specific as I remember but here is that quote; 



> I believe it's a vision that will cause the Trail Blazers to be regarded again as a great asset in Oregon," Johnson said.
> 
> "I have been impressed by the decisions that Steve and his team are making, the quality of the managers and players they are choosing and their renewed commitment to building bridges with the community."
> 
> Wells Fargo and the Portland Trail Blazers share a lot of common values around their business goals. "For instance, we both want to strengthen our brand," said Patterson. "We both want to earn the respect of our community. I feel we can help each other, not only in terms of marketing our brands but also enhancing our collective community outreach efforts."


http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_Announce_Sponsor-149048-41.html


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Two words:

Martell Webster.

When everything's said and done, Bonzi's career will not even hold a candle to what Martell will have done.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Not as specific as I remember but here is that quote;





> I believe it's a vision that will cause the Trail Blazers to be regarded again as a great asset in Oregon," Johnson said.
> 
> "I have been impressed by the decisions that Steve and his team are making, the quality of the managers and players they are choosing and their renewed commitment to building bridges with the community."


You realize, of course, that someone working for the Blazers almost surely wrote those quotes? 

barfo


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> You realize, of course, that someone working for the Blazers almost surely wrote those quotes?
> 
> barfo


possible although I doubt it...considering he specifically says "he said." They certainly may have coached him on what to say. 

The fact is though...before Bonzi, Sheed exits, sponsors dropping like flys, BofA drops major sponsorship. 

After Bonze, Sheed exit, new sponsors including new major sponsor Wells Fargo.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> possible although I doubt it...considering he specifically says "he said." They certainly may have coached him on what to say.


If those were really the thoughts of the Wells Fargo dude, then I guess Patterson spontaneously came up with "Wells Fargo's storied commitment to customer service and its tradition of giving back to the community align perfectly with our mission as a team and a corporate citizen." Not exactly the way real people talk, is it?

I think the way these things usually work is the text, including the quotes, are written out beforehand and given to the press, beforehand. The talking heads are then put at the podium to read the text and have their picture taken. 

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> The fact is though...before Bonzi, Sheed exits, sponsors dropping like flys, BofA drops major sponsorship.
> 
> After Bonze, Sheed exit, new sponsors including new major sponsor Wells Fargo.


Nope, not correct. BofA dropped their sponsorship in June 2005; Bonzi was traded in December 2003. Sheed was traded in Feb. 2004. So, if what BofA objected to was Bonzi or Sheed, then surely they would have renewed in 2005, when the evil baby rapers were long gone and the glorious new beginning was well underway. 

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

barfo said:


> Nope, not correct. BofA dropped their sponsorship in June 2005; Bonzi was traded in December 2003. Sheed was traded in Feb. 2004. So, if what BofA objected to was Bonzi or Sheed, then surely they would have renewed in 2005, when the evil baby rapers were long gone and the glorious new beginning was well underway.
> 
> barfo


BofA was looking to get out of of sports advertising and refocus its sponsorship efforts, anyway. The Blazers' play had nothing to do with their decisions to sponsor the Blazers.

I used to work in the main office at Fred Meyer, though, and FWIW, they DID stop sponsoring the Blazers due to the bad apples in June or July of last year.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> Nope, not correct. BofA dropped their sponsorship in June 2005; Bonzi was traded in December 2003. Sheed was traded in Feb. 2004. So, if what BofA objected to was Bonzi or Sheed, then surely they would have renewed in 2005, when the evil baby rapers were long gone and the glorious new beginning was well underway.
> 
> barfo


Sorry Barfo but it's quite correct I believe...sponsorship deal with BofA was a multiyear contract ending in 2005. Thus 2005 was the earliest BofA could get out of the deal.

As for the quotes...you may be right that the script was pre-written by a Bazer media employee etc. Fact is WellS Fargo was willing to put their corporate name to it by singing a multi-year multimillion dollar sponsorship deal.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

wastro said:


> *BofA was looking to get out of of sports advertising and refocus its sponsorship efforts, anyway*. The Blazers' play had nothing to do with their decisions to sponsor the Blazers.
> 
> I used to work in the main office at Fred Meyer, though, and FWIW, they DID stop sponsoring the Blazers due to the bad apples in June or July of last year.


Of course this is what both BofA and the Blazers said. Total BS IMO. BofA simply wanted a nice way to say they were dropping the deal. Why burn bridges when you don't have to. BofA may want to pick up sponsorship of the Blazers somewhere down the road. Why piss them off by saying anything crtitical?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> The fact is though...before Bonzi, Sheed exits, sponsors dropping like flys, BofA drops major sponsorship.





barfo said:


> Nope, not correct. BofA dropped their sponsorship in June 2005; Bonzi was traded in December 2003. Sheed was traded in Feb. 2004.





sa1177 said:


> Sorry Barfo but it's quite correct I believe...sponsorship deal with BofA was a multiyear contract ending in 2005. Thus 2005 was the earliest BofA could get out of the deal.


Sorry, but what you said in the first quote was simply not true. 2005 came after 2003 and 2004. I have calendars that clearly show that.

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Go Kings!

Sacramento shouldn't have kicked game 2 away, but man the Kings look like the better team this series. And Bonzi looks like the best player on the floor.

He might be a *****, but he can play basketball.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

meru said:


> Guess who got 28 points and 12 boards in the OT game against San Antonio?
> 
> NO! It was Bonzi Wells. Hey - this guy's pretty good! And I hear he's a free agent... If TB becomes owner, maybe he'll try to re-sign him, huh?
> 
> Oh, and begrudging kudos to SAR, who got 27 and 9 in his second ever playoff game.


pathetically predictable...are we going to have a thread about this every time Sheed or Bonzi has a good game? give it up...their gone, not coming back, those days are over.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Its sad to see players like bonzi and sheed do good in games when we have **** like darius on the floor that dont even care.But those times are over and we have to hope one of the players we have pans out.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Its sad to see players like bonzi and sheed do good in games when we have **** like darius on the floor that dont even care.*But those times are over and we have to hope one of the players we have pans out*.


A fourteen year old kid get's what so so many of you don't.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Bonzi has been amazing in this series. Reminds me of why I loved him so much his first year or two.

In retrospect the Bonzi trade didn’t help out the Blazers. At the time the key was the pick, which most people thought would be a late lottery pick. It just so happens this pick turned into nothing but if the Blazers instead had gotten an Al Jefferson or Josh Smith type of player then it would have been a very good trade.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> pathetically predictable...are we going to have a thread about this every time Sheed or Bonzi has a good game? give it up...their gone, not coming back, those days are over.


Was there a post in this thread after game 3, when Bonzi got 19 points and 14 rebounds?

I didn't see one.

Bonzi hasn't just had a "good game". He's been dominating the series against the defending world champs. If you don't think that deserves a thread, then don't participate.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Was there a post in this thread after game 3, when Bonzi got 19 points and 14 rebounds?
> 
> I didn't see one.
> 
> ...


wasn't referring to anything you posted...

being somewhat premptive to the usual moaning a groaning...."we shouldn't have traded Bonzi / Sheed etc..this is proof etc."


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

double


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

It's interesting to hear from all those people who said that Bonzi would be out of the league in two years after we unloaded him coming out of the woodwork to say they were wrong. I guess those are the same ones who said the fans would come back when we offloaded the all the cancers on the team.

Incidentally, here're Bonzi's numbers:

Scoring Statistics
Player Pos G M/Gm FGm FGa PCT 3m 3a PCT FTm FTA PCT AVG
1 wells,bonzi SG 4 40.2 34 58 .586 1 2 .500 15 25 .600 21.0

Rebounding Statistics
Player AS AS/g ST ST/G TO TO/g BK BK/g TND OR OR/g TR TR/g
1 wells,bonzi 5 1.2 4 1.0 11 2.8 2 0.5 23.6 20 5.0 49 12.2

Those 12.2 boards per game are unheard of for a guard. And this is against the SPURS, not some patsy team like, say, the Blazers.

Be nice if we had actual Blazers to talk about in the playoffs rather than just ex-Blazers. But I guess that won't happen for a while.

(Another ex-Blazer playing well is Antonio Daniels. He looks great when the Wizards actually have him on the court.)


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> wasn't referring to anything you posted...
> 
> being somewhat premptive to the usual moaning a groaning...."we shouldn't have traded Bonzi / Sheed etc..this is proof etc."


You know, those of us who were here probably remember the discussions at the time Bonzi was dealt. How those who thought the trade sucked should just wait and see how Nash's master plan worked out. Addition by subtraction at the very least. Praise was slathered on Wesley Person every time he'd make a jumper and just wait till that 1st rounder from Russia our genius GM pried loose takes off! 

Personally I take the Cotton Fitsimmons (sp?) approach of viewing every player as a commodity that I'd be willing to part with for the betterment of the team...buy low sell high. Unfortunately I can't point to any trade the current management has made that fits that discription. After a season as sour as Portland's latest, the fanbase (especially diehards like us) are going to moan and groan, especially watching our supposive "cancers" excell in the playoffs. I expect many of our discussions this offseason are going to be moaning and groaning for the umpteenth time on subjects beaten to death about the club's missteps. Heck, the continual rehashing of subjects causes many of our regulars here to go into hibernation during the offseason even coming off of playoff appearances.

Anyways, Petrie has reloaded the Kings with other team's castoffs/"cancers" and selected a real gem in Kevin Martin at the end of the 1st in the 2004 draft. I predicted this preseason that Bonzi would do really well in Sac as it's a much better situation for him than his previous two stops. Having multiple outside threats as teammates allows him to play his power game in the paint. Bball Chemistry 101. 

I'm not rooting for or against the Kings or the Spurs, but it's been a very entertaining series thus far. Will the Kings be the first 8th seed to upset a #1?

STOMP


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

We should all realize other teams have ex-players that are in the playoffs. Not just the blazers.

As for Bonzi, he's doing pretty damn good. But hasn't it taken him long enough to get there? Maybe he's finally matured? I'll have to wait a little longer to see. Bonzi now isn't the same player he was when we traded him. He's better now IMO. Portland also turned into the wrong place for him. So, for all the "see, look at him now".. pffff..


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I will also wait to see if Bonzi matured. He's in the spotlight and he's in a contract year. It has always taken him a little time to wear out his welcome. Remember how the Griz fans were chortling over the trade his first season? It takes a LOT more than a few good playoff games to declare someone has matured. And I am not aware that any who wanted him gone predicted he'd be out of the league in 2 years. 
As for ex-Blazers, scout is right. A letter in the Sunday SF Chronicle pointed out you could put together an entire 12-man team of ex-Warrios in the playoffs, where the W's have not been for 12 years.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Will the Kings be the first 8th seed to upset a #1?


I could be mistaken, but didn't Denver do that several years ago when they had Mutombo?


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yea Bonzi is playing his heart out. Maybe the best player in this series. But people let's not forget this is a contract year for Wells, so he is giving it everything he has. If this wasn't a contract year, would he be playing as hard. I don't know. But I remember Bonzi's best year was his contract year with Portland, when he averaged 17 pts, 6 rebs, and 3 ast. And his stats went down every year after that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I could be mistaken, but didn't Denver do that several years ago when they had Mutombo?


and NY did it in 99.

as for Bonzi. 2 words.

contract

year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> I could be mistaken, but didn't Denver do that several years ago when they had Mutombo?


Whoops, my bad.

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I could be mistaken, but didn't Denver do that several years ago when they had Mutombo?


Sactown could be the first team to do it since the NBA changed first round series to 7 games as opposed to 5 if I am not mistaken


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Scout226 said:


> We should all realize other teams have ex-players that are in the playoffs. Not just the blazers.


the difference is that in 2000 or 2001 or 2002, this wasn't really the case for Portland. you had Jermaine O'Neal and that was about it. 

now you're seeing a pretty nice collection of ex-Blazers make some waves in the the playoffs between Wells, Wallace, Daniels and Rahim. heck, throw Patterson in there and that starting five would kick our current squad's teeth in. 

hard not to be depressed that all these guys are on playoff teams and we've got Ratliff and Khryapa to show for it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe Sacramento and Dallas will play each other in the playoffs and then we can have another Bonzi vs Stackhouse debate!! :banana: :banana: 

9,483 hard headed post later......

:biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

theWanker said:


> hard not to be depressed that all these guys are on playoff teams and we've got Ratliff and Khryapa to show for it.


Don't forget Brian Skinner!

STOMP


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

theWanker said:


> the difference is that in 2000 or 2001 or 2002, this wasn't really the case for Portland. you had Jermaine O'Neal and that was about it.
> 
> now you're seeing a pretty nice collection of ex-Blazers make some waves in the the playoffs between Wells, Wallace, Daniels and Rahim. heck, throw Patterson in there and that starting five would kick our current squad's teeth in.
> 
> hard not to be depressed that all these guys are on playoff teams and we've got Ratliff and Khryapa to show for it.


For purposes of comparison, I looked up NBA playoff rosters for 2001 and 2006 and counted ex-Blazers. Obviously, not all players had equal impact (on either the Blazers or the teams they later played with). But even a non-impact player can make one key play; need I remind anyone of Brian Shaw?

2001
Charlotte: Otis Thorpe
Dallas: Mark Bryant
Indiana: Jermaine O'Neal
LA Lakers: Brian Shaw
Miami: Brian Grant
Minnesota: Reggie Slater
New York: Rick Brunson
Philadelphia: Aaron McKie
Phoenix: Chris Dudley, Mario Elie, Elliot Perry
San Antonio: Terry Porter, Shawnelle Scott
Toronto: Tracy Murray, Alvin Williams
Utah: John Crotty
Total: 16

2006
Denver: Ruben Patterson
Detroit: Kelvin Cato, Dale Davis, Rasheed Wallace
Indiana: Jermaine O'Neal
LA Lakers: Jim Jackson, Aaron McKie
Miami: Derek Anderson
New Jersey: Clifford Robinson
Phoenix: Brian Grant
Sacramento: Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Bonzi Wells
San Antonio: Nick Van Exel
Washington: Antonio Daniels
Total: 14


----------

